# What's the connection?  The redux



## Mark T

A bit of an old thread idea, but something to keep your brains buzzing for a few weeks!

Nine people all connected by something.  Who are all these people and what connects them?







There will be a wiki page (or similar) that has the information I used to generate this puzzle.  You just need to know where to look!


----------



## Matt Cycle

All born on 1st December

2. Richard Pryor
4. Gilbert O'Sullivan
5. Bette Midler
8. Looks like my old boss - Dame Judith Hackett ? - fits the criteria


----------



## Mark T

Matt Cycle said:


> All born on 1st December
> 
> 2. Richard Pryor
> 4. Gilbert O'Sullivan
> 5. Bette Midler
> 8. Looks like my old boss - Dame Judith Hackett ? - fits the criteria


Yes all correct.

Still 5 more for everyone to try get.  Hopefully it take a bit longer...


----------



## Matt Cycle

9. James Wilson (obviously knew it was a Man Ure player but couldn't work out who - then realised he played for us (Sheff Utd) on loan last season!  Obviously didn't make much of an impression when he played for us - out on loan at Aberdeen now).


----------



## mikeyB

I can’t add to the identification, but I guess the connection is that they were all born on December 1.


----------



## Matt Cycle

These are from Googling.

1. Tomas Tatar
3. Simon Dawkins (took me ages to work out the club - San Jose Earthquakes!)


----------



## Matt Cycle

7. Jeremy Northam

Just number 6 to go!


----------



## Mark T

Oh dear.  I'm going to have to start preparing the next image sooner then I hoped


----------



## Matt Cycle

Get it ready Mark. 

6. Riz Ahmed  (Riz MC).


----------



## Mark T

Oh dear.  Yes correct of course - all the names are sourced from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/December_1


----------



## Mark T

OK, keeping in this thread rather than having a new one each time.

Nine people all connected by something. Who are all these people and what connects them?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Not sure of connection yet.

2. Mel Gibson
5. Guy Ritchie


----------



## Mark T

Matt Cycle said:


> Not sure of connection yet.
> 
> 2. Mel Gibson
> 5. Guy Ritchie


Correct so far


----------



## mikeyB

Is number 1 David Mamet?

Number 3 Glenn Frey?


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> Is number 1 David Mamet?


Yes


----------



## Eddy Edson

They've all been married to Madonna?


----------



## mikeyB

Even the woman????


----------



## Eddy Edson

mikeyB said:


> Even the woman????



You have an issue with this?


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> Number 3 Glenn Frey?


Nope



Benny G said:


> 4. demi lovato.


Yes


Benny G said:


> All *Brazilian jiu-jitsu practitioners*


Really!  I was expecting no-one to get that for a day or so!


----------



## Matt Cycle

If you type the first four names we got into Google that's what it comes up with.  Wiki page for Brazilian Jiu-jitsu.  To complete the list.

3. Matthew Heafy - yeah, I've never heard of him either.
6. Charlie Hunnam
7. Russell Peters
8. Anthony Bourdain
9. Sam Harris


----------



## Mark T

Matt Cycle said:


> If you type the first four names we got into Google that's what it comes up with.  Wiki page for Brazilian Jiu-jitsu.  To complete the list.
> 
> 3. Matthew Heafy - yeah, I've never heard of him either.
> 6. Charlie Hunnam
> 7. Russell Peters
> 8. Anthony Bourdain
> 9. Sam Harris


Correct.

Oh dear, I thought I'd made that one a bit more obscure.  I've got a busy couple of day's so the next one will have to wait till the end of the week!


----------



## Mark T

OK, a new one for today.

9 people, all connected by something.  What is it and who are they?


----------



## Matt Cycle

3. Mark Wahlberg
7. Sean Penn
8. Stephen Fry

Don't know.  Summat to do with high IQ's?


----------



## Robin

9. Tim Allen
Is 2. Crabbe or Goyle from Harry Potter films? He looks familiar.


----------



## Robin

2 is Crabbe, Jamie Waylet
Have they all been to jail? ( the ones identified so far definitely have)


----------



## Mark T

Matt Cycle said:


> 3. Mark Wahlberg
> 7. Sean Penn
> 8. Stephen Fry
> 
> Don't know.  Summat to do with high IQ's?


3: Yes, 7: Yes, 8: Yes

Connection: nope


----------



## Mark T

Robin said:


> 9. Tim Allen
> Is 2. Crabbe or Goyle from Harry Potter films? He looks familiar.


9 Yep


Robin said:


> 2 is Crabbe, Jamie Waylet
> Have they all been to jail? ( the ones identified so far definitely have)


2: Yep

Connection: Yes - I'm going to have to find some MENSA level connection to throw you off for the next one!


----------



## mikeyB

Aye, keep em going Mark. I miss the late great David H and his mind bending quizzes. 

I got the connection after the first two easy ones - nothing else would connect Stephen Fry and Sean Penn, so feel free to make it more obscure


----------



## grovesy

mikeyB said:


> Aye, keep em going Mark. I miss the late great David H and his mind bending quizzes.
> 
> I got the connection after the first two easy ones - nothing else would connect Stephen Fry and Sean Penn, so feel free to make it more obscure


I hardly every managed to get any of his quizzes.


----------



## Mark T

Anyway, you still have to get 1, 4, 5 and 6 for this one.


----------



## grovesy

Sorry not a clue. The only ones I knew have already been guessed.


----------



## mikeyB

Is 1 Fat Joe?


----------



## Mark T

mikeyB said:


> Is 1 Fat Joe?


Yes


----------



## Mark T

For the ones that are left; one served time for assault, one for drunken driving amongst other things, and the last, for breaching probation.


----------



## Matt Cycle

6. Kiefer Sutherland


----------



## Mark T

Matt Cycle said:


> 6. Kiefer Sutherland


Yes


----------



## Mark T

Oh dear, to help you finish this one off, #4 is an American actor, voice actor and producer who has been in jail for assault and drunk driving.  #5 is an American film and television actor and producer jailed for assault and battery.  Nice people (not).


----------



## mikeyB

Well, unless 4 is a picture of Robert Downey Junior on a bad day, I haven’t a clue.


----------



## Mark T

OK, to put you out of your misery - for a short while anyway 

#4 is Christian Slater
#5 is Tom Sizemore


----------



## Mark T

So new one, another 9 people all connected by something.  Who are they and what is it?






A few of these shouldn't be to hard.  The connection might be surprising...


----------



## Matt Cycle

3. Wladmir Klitschko ?
7. Mike Marshall (no idea who he is but number 28 for LA Dodgers with right handed throw from 1970's soon found him  )


----------



## Mark T

Matt Cycle said:


> 3. Wladmir Klitschko ?
> 7. Mike Marshall (no idea who he is but number 28 for LA Dodgers with right handed throw from 1970's soon found him  )


3. Nope
7. Yes


----------



## Robin

Daughter says no.2 is Mayim Bialik.


----------



## Matt Cycle

Mark T said:


> 3. Nope
> 7. Yes



3. It's his brother Vitali Klitschko


----------



## Mark T

Robin said:


> Daughter says no.2 is Mayim Bialik.


Your daughter is correct


Matt Cycle said:


> 3. It's his brother Vitali Klitschko


Also correct


----------



## Matt Cycle

Looks like those named so far have all got PhD's.


----------



## Mark T

Matt Cycle said:


> Looks like those named so far have all got PhD's.


Yes, you got it - the rest shouldn't be too hard after this.


----------



## Matt Cycle

1. Mikhail Youzhny
5. Frank Ryan
6. Greg Graffin
8. Peter Weller
9. Shaquille O'Neal

Not sure who 4 is?


----------



## Mark T

Matt Cycle said:


> 1. Mikhail Youzhny
> 5. Frank Ryan
> 6. Greg Graffin
> 8. Peter Weller
> 9. Shaquille O'Neal
> 
> Not sure who 4 is?


All correct.

4 is a bit of an oddball.


----------



## Mark T

I've been away for a few days, but, just to tidy this up.

#4 is Drew Daniel who has a PhD from Berkeley and is one half of electronic music duo Matmos (who did some work with Bjork).


----------



## Mark T

Hopefully an easier one to ponder over the xmas roast (who am I kidding here? )

So 9, mascots, all connected by something.  So what is the mascots name, the team and what is the connection?


----------



## Matt Cycle

Know nothing about ice hockey apart from seeing Sheffield Steelers once so had to look these up!  It looks like they change the names/characters of the mascots fairly regularly.  Not sure who 2 is or the connection - they've all got PhD's? 

1. Moose - Winnipeg Jets
3. Louie - St Louis Blues
4. Gnash - Nashville Predators
5. Nordy - Minnesota Wild
6. Stanley C Panther - Florida Panthers
7. Stinger - Columbus Blue Jackets
8. Sabretooth - Buffalo Sabres
9. Howler - Arizona Coyotes


----------



## Matt Cycle

Found who 2 is but still don't know connection.

2. Chance - Vegas Golden Knights


----------



## Mark T

Matt Cycle said:


> Know nothing about ice hockey apart from seeing Sheffield Steelers once so had to look these up!  It looks like they change the names/characters of the mascots fairly regularly.  Not sure who 2 is or the connection - they've all got PhD's?
> 1. Moose - Winnipeg Jets - Correct
> 2. Chance - Vegas Golden Knights - Correct
> 3. Louie - St Louis Blues - Correct
> 4. Gnash - Nashville Predators
> 5. Nordy - Minnesota Wild
> 6. Stanley C Panther - Florida Panthers
> 7. Stinger - Columbus Blue Jackets
> 8. Sabretooth - Buffalo Sabres
> 9. Howler - Arizona Coyotes


OK, all correct.  For being so quick I ought to set you an extra challenge... 

I have no idea if any other them have PhD's or not - so that definitely not the connection.


----------



## Matt Cycle

None of the teams won the Stanley Cup?  If it's NHL specific then I might be struggling.


----------



## Mark T

Matt Cycle said:


> None of the teams won the Stanley Cup?  If it's NHL specific then I might be struggling.


Yep, well done.

I might post another if I get time to prepare the image tomorrow.


----------



## Mark T

OK, here is a Christmas special!  Who are these 9 gentlemen and what is the connection?






Should be some easy ones in here!


----------



## Matt Cycle

They've all played Santa.

1. Richard Attenborough
3. Robert Wagner
5. Richard Griffiths
7. Brian Blessed
8. Fred Astaire
9. James Earl Jones


----------



## Mark T

Matt Cycle said:


> They've all played Santa.
> 
> 1. Richard Attenborough
> 3. Robert Wagner
> 5. Richard Griffiths
> 7. Brian Blessed
> 8. Fred Astaire
> 9. James Earl Jones


Oh, dear.  Already 

Yes, quite correct - no coal for you in your stocking.


----------



## Matt Cycle

2. Bill Goldberg
4. Kurt Russell
6. Beau Bridges


----------



## Mark T

Matt Cycle said:


> 2. Bill Goldberg
> 4. Kurt Russell
> 6. Beau Bridges


All correct!


----------



## Mark T

OK, the final one of these for the year!

Nine not so randomly selected people.  Who are they and what is their connection?


----------



## Andy HB

Don't know any of them, so the connection is.....

People Andy HB doesn't know.

Andy HB


----------



## Matt Cycle

Andy HB said:


> Don't know any of them, so the connection is.....
> 
> People Andy HB doesn't know.
> 
> Andy HB



Men in suits.  Don't know any of them either. Look like politicians?  Something to do with Brexit?


----------



## Robin

Right, I think I’m on to something.
3 is Janos Ader, President of Hungary
8 is Andrej Kiska, President of Slovakia.
 I suspect they are all leaders of East European states, but. need to do some more Googling!


----------



## Robin

7 is Alexander  Vucic, president of Serbia


----------



## Robin

1. I think, is Alexander van der Bellen, President of Austria. So heads of state, but not solely Eastern Europe.


----------



## Mark T

Robin said:


> Right, I think I’m on to something.
> 3 is Janos Ader, President of Hungary
> 8 is Andrej Kiska, President of Slovakia.
> I suspect they are all leaders of East European states, but. need to do some more Googling!





Robin said:


> 7 is Alexander  Vucic, president of Serbia





Robin said:


> 1. I think, is Alexander van der Bellen, President of Austria. So heads of state, but not solely Eastern Europe.


All the identified names are correct, and yes they are all heads of state.

But it's a bit more convoluted then being all eastern european.


----------



## mikeyB

The connection so far is misspelling all the names without the correct accents


----------



## Robin

mikeyB said:


> The connection so far is misspelling all the names without the correct accents


I was in a hurry, OK? ç and à etc take time and effort! (and the president of Austria doesn’t have any accents, so that’s not a common theme!)


----------



## Mark T

To help everyone a bit with this; consider a map...


----------



## Robin

Ok, so 6 is the President of Macedonia, Gjorge Ivanov. Looking at a map, all the countries so far share a border with one of the others...still working on it...


----------



## Mark T

Robin said:


> Ok, so 6 is the President of Macedonia, Gjorge Ivanov. Looking at a map, all the countries so far share a border with one of the others...still working on it...


The person is correct.


----------



## Robin

9. Alain Berset, Switzerland. Borders Austria.


----------



## Robin

2.Miloš Zeman, Czech republic ( with an accent, specially for @mikeyB )


----------



## Matt Cycle

Heads of land-locked European states?


----------



## Matt Cycle

5. Hans-Adam II - Liechtenstein


----------



## Robin

4. President of Kosovo, Hashim Thaçi


----------



## Robin

Matt Cycle said:


> Heads of land-locked European states?


Good thinking, @Matt Cycle


----------



## Mark T

Robin said:


> 9. Alain Berset, Switzerland. Borders Austria.





Robin said:


> 4. President of Kosovo, Hashim Thaçi





Matt Cycle said:


> 5. Hans-Adam II - Liechtenstein





Robin said:


> 2.Miloš Zeman, Czech republic ( with an accent, specially for @mikeyB )


All correct


----------



## Mark T

Matt Cycle said:


> Heads of land-locked European states?


And yes, correct.


----------

